
Haret: A strongly consistent distributed coordination system implemented in Rust - allengeorge
https://github.com/vmware/haret
======
ealexhudson
This was interesting reading to fill in the "why":
[https://github.com/vmware/haret/blob/master/docs/why.md](https://github.com/vmware/haret/blob/master/docs/why.md)

Short story; looks a bit like etcd or consul (in terms of data), using
Viewstamped Replication.

~~~
kerneltime
This is also intended to be a coordination system that is written in a
language that makes it easier to embed (no GC, heavy runtime). Good to see
[https://github.com/andrewjstone](https://github.com/andrewjstone) 's work
getting ready for wider adoption.

------
notacoward
Nice to see View Stamped Replication getting some love, to balance out all the
Raft mania. Having such an essential core service implemented in a low-
dependency non-GC runtime is good too.

~~~
drkp
Yes, Viewstamped Replication is underappreciated! It is actually older than
Paxos, although the original paper is pretty incomprehensible too.

The more recent "Viewstamped Replication Revisited" paper is probably my
favorite introduction to consensus protocols and their use in a real system:
[http://pmg.csail.mit.edu/papers/vr-
revisited.pdf](http://pmg.csail.mit.edu/papers/vr-revisited.pdf)

------
sitkack
This is partly by Justin Sheehy, ex Basho (Riak) CTO.

~~~
tsantero
Andrew Stone is also ex-Basho ;)

------
allengeorge
I can't tell - but, can the distributed-consensus portion of this be published
as a library on crates.io? I...assume so, looking at the code structure.

~~~
biokoda
Anyone needing that can also extract tikv's raft implementation. It's actually
quite easy.

